
Crazy Idea #4723 - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2014/05/crazy-idea-4723.php
======
jcr
Only 4723? --How many times has that integer overflowed? ;)

You might want to spend some time poking around with Erlang. It has a lot of
"don't worry about it" built-in, and like lisp, it's good for gaining
perspective.

[https://medium.com/p/b5936dceb5e4](https://medium.com/p/b5936dceb5e4)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7775308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7775308)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I've heard some great stuff about Erlang!

The post was inspired by the recent "microservices" post, and 2 different
conversations I've had in the past week with clients who are in a living hell
because of the complexity of of the modern web stack.

It's not that it's anything new -- we've had this problem for ages. As we
"complexify" each layer, we end up having to have specialists in just one area
to get it to work well. We've pushed way beyond the point of diminishing
returns.

And it's been done in pieces a lot. F#, for instance, has a couple plugins
that allow it to generate either F# script on the server OR Javascript on the
client. So you write one web page (a la PHP or the old VB) then annotate where
you want each function to run. It automagically takes care of handling the
data movement between functions over the client/server wire. I could easily
see extending this metaphor to where data types lived on the "database"
instead of stack. You'd just code it in one spot, then add/tweak annotations
as needed to change the database to redis, MySQL, etc.

There's a lot of future here if somebody ran with this. Shame it didn't get
more attention. Oh well. Time to start working on #4724

